# Jogging with your horse



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

Who takes there horse out inhand on the trail / hacking?
I haven't put this in the NH section because it's nothing to do with it. I am referring to spending time doing whatever you want to without the ridden.

Sometimes I take mine out and she carries the picnic, or I take photos, explore new places. I know a lady who actually jogs with hers, I did try that but tired very quickly with our hills!

I enjoy it, my lass likes the change. I started it off before she was backed and although I do it less, I still do it.

Add photos if you have any.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like you should be getting into endurance...or competitive trail.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

I have done pleasure rides (12miles) and Le Trec Level one when I got the chance.

What's Competitive Trail? I like the look of Western Trail, but we ride English.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that this link can help you.
https://www.actha.us/
For anybody that trains their horses to do things like you described, and open gates, and manueveur around obstacles, it would be a low key competition that definitely makes your horse easier to handle in any other situations. As you probably know, most people that trail ride, ride Western Pleasure. I do not think that they care about which tack you use, just so that you are encouraged to trail a good all around pleasure horse that is safe and calm.
Just FYI. =D


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Spent a year doing that with my first horse, as rehab from a serious leg injury. Can't prove it, but I've always thought that that was why we were so much in tune with each other.

Even now, on anything but a really short ride, I'll get off and walk/jog for a bit, just to give my legs & feet a bit of a change.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Did that regularly with an Arab mare I (free) leased. She was WAY too much horse for me under saddle, but we really enjoyed our jogs/long walks in hand... Didn't trust her enough to let her roam free while jogging, but even on the lead we got some curious looks :rofl:

And man, I was _really_ fit within a short time! :gallop:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have done it with green horses as the step before ponying them on trail. I will also get off and jog at times during conditioning rides.


----------



## cobbywob (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes I have done this with many horses over the years. Excellent for bonding and especially gives a lot of confidence to young slightly nervous of the outside world horses IMO. 

Or older horses that aren't so happy out alone too. It is amazing how much less scary the outside world looks to them if they have a few gentle and relaxing ambles out in hand with you before going it alone under saddle.


----------



## Kamakazi (Jun 10, 2013)

I do this a lot with young horses before I will consider getting on them. 

For example, I purchased an appaloosa yearling this summer in July. I spent every night after work taking him on walks down our country roads (this got to the point where our neighbors would joke about me walking my "dog"). It's a great way to spend time with a horse and let them get a good feel for you (and vise vesa) without making them do the "work" of being ridden.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I did that with all my young horses as part of their training (ground work) as the next step to ponying them and then riding them. I would take them down the roads as well so they were practically traffic broke before I ever got on them.
It made starting them under saddle really easy as they had been exposed to so much already.
I admit tho' that I rarely hand walked them on the trails after they were started under saddle.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I've done it with all of my horses (not jogging, as I have bad knees). Some as a phase of beginning to train under saddle, some as part of the getting to know you phase, some because they are getting old and riding them on trails is too much, but they just need a change of scenery. I love the idea of packing out a picnic!


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

I found a few photos from earlier in the year. I am on another forum that has a tracking miles and hours thread for fun.
I looked at my comment about her not having hi viz, guess what she still hasn't! Bad mom. :neutral:

The behind her waiting photo is because I have just gone down a steep rocky decline. I want her in front so she can see to pick her footing.
She is waiting for me to come by and carry on the lead.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Irish Cob said:


> I found a few photos from earlier in the year. I am on another forum that has a tracking miles and hours thread for fun.


We have one of those here too. You should join in!


----------



## ManicMini (May 4, 2015)

Whoops, my finger pressed submit. To answer the question, I do not jog with my horse on lead.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I jogged and went exploring trails on foot with my Morgan before she was broke to ride. I do it now with my current horse just to change things up a bit, and to help me get into shape. I talk my daughter's horse out on walks because he is recovering from a torn tendon and cannot be ridden but needs to get out of his stall and move around. 

I find it is great for bonding! But some of the looks you get from passer-bys are pretty funny. I had one guy tell me to get a dog


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

phantomhorse13 said:


> We have one of those here too. You should join in!


Thanks I will do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Obstacle Girl (Nov 10, 2015)

I wish there were some Actha events closer around here.


----------



## Obstacle Girl (Nov 10, 2015)

phantomhorse13 said:


> We have one of those here too. You should join in!


What is the tread for it??


----------



## Obstacle Girl (Nov 10, 2015)

Kato said:


> I jogged and went exploring trails on foot with my Morgan before she was broke to ride. I do it now with my current horse just to change things up a bit, and to help me get into shape. I talk my daughter's horse out on walks because he is recovering from a torn tendon and cannot be ridden but needs to get out of his stall and move around.
> 
> I find it is great for bonding! But some of the looks you get from passer-bys are pretty funny. I had one guy tell me to get a dog



Try taking your goats to a park!!! Aside from the funny looks you get 
"what kind of dog is that".


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

Obstacle Girl said:


> What is the tread for it??


Its in the Trail section I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Obstacle Girl said:


> What is the tread for it??


The thread is here (and yes, its also in the trail riding section). We do it every year.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

If I go jogging I better have a horse with me.:wink:


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I just wish I could train a horse to act like a dog, and come when called, instead of having to be on a lead. Then we could go mountain biking together.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Good to see I am not the only one walking with my horse.
My girl is anything but a live-wire. Sort of like walking with an oversized St. Bernard. Sometimes we ride out and walk back because I need the exercise too. That and it makes it easier to stop and share the blackberries in the summer. Yum!


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

natisha said:


> If I go jogging I better have a horse with me.:wink:


I love your avatar.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Irish Cob said:


> I love your avatar.


Thank you. His name was Lambo, sweetest sheep ever. I miss him. But he tasted good. KIDDING! He died of natural causes & I still cry over him.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I do this very often - just have a walk or jog with my boy in the trails, explore new places, take him swimming, sometimes we even have a picnic with friends. That's good for us both - mind and body. 
I also like showing green, unbacked horses trails for the first time like this, and it's much safer to work on their confidence when not mounted.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Natisha, just get one of you many guys to jog for you and watch saying you did it. LOL


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I've found that horses make ideal jogging partners. They never pull like some big dogs might, and have a good pace. People do look at you strangely though. 
A lot of times when we're riding we adjust more for terrain. When jogging, you can go down some very steep hills you might be uncomfortable trotting down. Also, a three mile run without stopping is a great conditioning tool for the horse. 
The best jogging partner is a mini horse. They have an even better trotting pace than a large horse to run with a person, and are a great height to use the mane to pull you along at a fast pace up a steep hill. I've run with my friends' mini horses to help get them in shape. When one of my mares passes on I plan to get a mini for a running partner and to drive.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Oreos Girl said:


> Natisha, just get one of you many guys to jog for you and watch saying you did it. LOL


They do enuff runnin'


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When you have a forward horse, taking it with can be challenging. Mine was always eager to go somewhere and often needed reminders that I was along and slower. He was always saddled so I could grab a stirrup and let him tow me up a steep hill and in case I had to ride home. I'm not one to dawdle about if a storm is moving in quickly.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have always walked and jogged with my horse out on the trail. To the people that assume something is wrong I just say "What a nice day" and nothing else. But I do have problems with horses that freak when they see me off my horse. So far, not one person has ever figured out why.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

If you bring a horse back into work post injury, you are advised to longrein for six weeks.

Some horse do startle at the unknown, mine can startle if we meet a horse out that she actually shares a field with! Not worked out why, she knows them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Irish Cob said:


> ...mine can startle if we meet a horse out that she actually shares a field with! Not worked out why, she knows them.


Maybe she's just thinking "What the heck are they doing out here? I'm sure I left them back home..." After all, I've been known to be a little surprised myself, meeting someone I know in a place I didn't expect them to be.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I've taken my horse out in hand a few times, mostly a few years ago when he was new to trail rides. He seemed to enjoy it, although I think I enjoyed it mroe than he did. Once though we were walking and went past a very scary and suspicious sign, he spooked and somehow managed to kick me on the thigh and give me a dead leg. Bless his heart he knew he'd done something wrong, he stayed still and then let me cling to his neck to help me back to the barn at a limpy granny pace.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

I am taking part in an inhand challenge. 
We came 2nd last year, it's just a bit of fun but gets you out doing stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

